# Clarke IG1000 generator fuel problem



## Micckkee (Feb 21, 2015)

Ive got a clarke IG1000 invertor generator.. Its done about 200 hours without any problems but a few days ago it started cutting out. Basically what ive found is when the fuel tank get about half empty (roughly level to the bottom of the carb) it shuts of and wont restart untill u fill it up again.. And so on! Its got a vacume pump and wondering if this could be the prob?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

It does sound like a fuel supply problem. Is this the internal fuel tank or does it have an external tank? I don't see a vacuum pump on the parts breakdown.

Make sure either tank is properly vented - loosen the gas cap when it cuts out.


----------



## Micckkee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you..

Its an internal fuel tank, part number 78 http://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/manuals/generators/ig1000_rev7.pdf
Ive even tried it with the fuel cap off and no joy


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting.

Check all the lines, if you have any cracks they'll reduce the effectiveness of the pump. After that, you'll probably end up replacing the pump unless you can rebuild it.


----------

